
Ale genomics: how humans tamed beer yeast - philbo
http://www.nature.com/news/ale-genomics-how-humans-tamed-beer-yeast-1.20552
======
joshyeager
I just heard a podcast interview with Chris White from White Labs about this
subject. It was quite interesting.

[http://beersmith.com/blog/2016/08/13/unlocking-the-
genetic-c...](http://beersmith.com/blog/2016/08/13/unlocking-the-genetic-code-
of-brewing-yeast-with-chris-white-beersmith-podcast-131/)

